# Yellow / orange brassy hair- help!



## _piglet_ (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello everyone- i dyed my hair 4 days ago with schwarzkopf xxl live ice blonde - turned out VERY yellow/ orange &amp; brassy. i def left it on for the allocated time (did not take it off too soon) so i dont know what happened.

anyway, it was really awful, went to my hairdresser the next day but she just put a toner on it &amp; bleached some of the yellow parts - she said that was all she could do &amp; that i should leave it for a few weeks!

thats not an option, its too bad. anyone have any ideas what i could do?

i bought a loreal silver gloss protect systme shampoo today which is supposed to take away some of the brassiness. has anyone ever used this?

any advice welcome. thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 7, 2009)

Just continue to use the toning shampoo daily....the strongest one on the market is Clariol Shimmer lights. You'll also want to do some protein treatments to build back the strength of your hair.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 9, 2009)

yupp,im a bleach victim myself so i would deffinetly know what to do.

to keep brassy tones out use the shimmer lights shampoo like what HairEgo said,it will take everything out if you use it everyday. and then use alot of deep conditioners because the strand gets more hollow after you bleach it and turns into an ugly yellow color,so condition condition condition!(sorry i can't stress it enough) yeah and a nice temporary toner could do well,like revlons Fanci-Ful haircolor mousse in White Minx or Ultra White Minx.

thats pretty much what i do to keep it nice and white,oh and another thing is you have to use a toning protein filler everytime you iron your hair,because if you don't you can get an accidental 'coon stripe' in it...i've had it and it sucked!!


----------

